# [Gsm] Full Zip To Flash ICS leak from bootstrap



## adlx (Jun 6, 2011)

I've prepared a single zip to flash easily the ICS leak (it's a full rom, won't change webtop/radio/cdt/bootloader/bp).

Tested it myself. I was on 6.5.1-73_SPU-11-M1-2 before, and I booted fine into ICS.

Flash using CWM Bootstrap Recovery (*XT910 / umts only!*)

Size: 423.92 MB
MD5: a395d62c7cb321d9b057a209b750b7f6
Link: http://goo-inside.me...adlx-signed.zip

It works on EU Retail. Maybe not on BR / Latam RAZR.


----------

